# Passard's Arpege egg



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Made it today,

Just had to try this Passard signature dish.

It came out wonderful, enjoyed with a 98 Corton Charlemagne.

The freshest eggs,great sherry vinegar and perfect maple syrup are the key, (as well as technique).


----------



## chef horn (Mar 18, 2005)




----------

